# ID?



## Lucy80 (Aug 16, 2008)

Can anyone ID this fish? I have looked everywhere and can't find it. My husband bought 4 of them when I was at work and he didn't get any info on them, not even a name.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

White Cloud Mountain Minnow 
Synonyms: 
Family: Cyprinidae 
Category: Cyprinids 
Distribution: Asia; Southern China. 
Main Ecosystem: Stream; Stream 
Temperament: Schooling; Peaceful. Timid if not kept in a school. 
Diet: Omnivore; Ominvore 
Care: Feed with flakes. Easy to keep. Take note of the lower temperature range. Can withstand high temperatures of 28°C for short periods. 

pH: 6.0 - 8.0 


Temperature: 8C - 25C 
(46F - 77F) 

Hardness: 5 - 20 dH 


Potential Size: Male: 4cm (1.6") 
Female: 4cm (1.6") 
Water Region: All; All 
Activity: Diurnal; Diurnal 
Gender: The Male White Cloud is more brightly coloured.

Breeding: Easy to breed. Use temperatures of around 21°C and just a single pair which should be removed after they spawn. (Can be relatively easy to breed in the normal fashion like Zebra Danios). However they scatter their eggs over a period of days.

Variants: The wild(silver) and golden variants are commonly available. A long finned variation of both colors are available. 
Comments: The White Cloud must be kept in schools. A very popular and hardy aquarium fish, widely available but now extinct in the wild.

Main Colours: White, Red, Yellow 
Markings: Striped Horizontal 
Mouth: Normal 
Tail: Concave


----------



## Lucy80 (Aug 16, 2008)

Spot on 
Thanks


----------

